# Seized



## Toni Montana (Mar 16, 2008)

How do you guys find out if your parcel got seized?


----------



## annscrib (Mar 16, 2008)

if you are talking about seeds,,,, they will send you a letter


----------



## Toni Montana (Mar 16, 2008)

...so if seized customs actually sends you a letter stating that your seeds have been seized.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 16, 2008)

yup here another thread  that had happen to someone else


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22395


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2008)

yes, there will be a letter and a number to call. *dont *call the number and take it as a loss if it happens. alot of times you can email the seedbank and they will resend a replacemnt order if your lucky.

goodluck!


----------



## berserker (Mar 16, 2008)

> *dont *call the number


really?I did,we talked for hours. Now some one is sitting in a Van out in front of my house.I should go see if they have my seeds?:giggle:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 16, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> really?I did,we talked for hours. Now some one is sitting in a Van out in front of my house.I should go see if they have my seeds?:giggle:


 
Its just me man i cant find the keys.


----------

